

Make Your Own World with Programmable Matter - prostoalex
http://spectrum.ieee.org/robotics/robotics-hardware/make-your-own-world-with-programmable-matter

======
thret
Step 1 towards
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grey_goo](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grey_goo)

